# Some of my babies



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

My Bersa's...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking group of auto pistoals you got there. I like that Thunder .380 with the rubber grips real well.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

I wish I still had the earlier Bersa 380's I bought back in the late 70's and early 90's, but I sold my first one in the early 80's to help buy a nickel plated Colt Combat Commander from a friend and the next Bersa I got in the early 90's was stolen during a burglary a few years later. I eventually got the gun back, but it was in such bad shape when the police recovered it that I had them destroy it. I got back into buying Bersa's again about 5 years ago when I picked up a T-380 NIB for $180 and haven't looked back. The photo of my T-380 probably dates the gun since it doesn't have the built in trigger lock you see on Bersa's built in the past 3 or 4 years.


----------



## spook1122 (Mar 1, 2008)

nice


----------

